# Ossabaw Oct 6-8



## SGlenn (Sep 21, 2011)

I was selected for the Oct 6-8 Ossabaw rifle hunt.  First time going there, so I would appreciate any advice.  I have read many of the older posts, but have a few questions.  As for stand selections, I realize most won't want to provide there best areas, but any ideas on which areas to avoid?  Which way does the wind blow on the island, from the ocean towards the mainland?

Also, my friend can't get off work, so I will be going alone.  Would like to meet others going, possibly another solo hunter want to share camping arrangements?  Thanks.


----------



## gman0804 (Sep 23, 2011)

Warm weather clothing and a Therma-Cell. Don't forget the refills.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Sep 27, 2011)

I will see you on the island. I see you live in Cobb County as well.


----------



## CaptainCraig (Sep 30, 2011)

Send me a pm with your number, I'm no expert but I have been there twice.


----------



## mergomatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You will love it - Ossabaw is a magical place!  Take a Therma-cell with plenty of refills.  Take plenty of ice - it will be hot.  Pack your gear in rolling trash cans with lids if you can get your hands on them, they work great for getting your gear up and down the dock ramps.  Every area is good, there are no bad spots on Ossabaw!


----------



## DoubleAction (Oct 1, 2011)

ditto the therma-cell & ice.  Me and my 18 year old son will be arriving Wed. afternoon. This will be out 2nd time, looking forward to it.  Find a guy with a son 1/2 foot taller than him and you found us.


----------



## JonathonJEB (Oct 8, 2011)

any luck


----------



## CaptainCraig (Oct 11, 2011)

SGlen killed his first buck on that trip.


----------



## SGlenn (Jan 7, 2012)

I did get a small spike,  WRD was generous and marked it as a 4 pt.  68 lbs dressed.  The rut was on, most deer seen were running, bucks chasing does.  My buck was running, a tough shot running through all the plants, so I am proud of it.  Met many great people including Capt. Craig.  Was tired of the heat, the ticks and the rough ride in the wagon so was ready to leave, but now can't wait to go back.  Waggon ride was hard on the backside, but you can't describe how neat it is to be riding in the dark and see the lights from the truck shining through the spanish moss and the shadows created by the moving light.  Truly a special place that must be experienced, again and again!  I will apply for the A/C hunt next season, to take my son.  Will try to post pics once I learn how to resize them.


----------

